# Meet Cooper!



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Cooper is so cute! I hope you can get some sleep tonight. Those first nights can be hard but are so worth it!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a beautiful puppy! Good job on the pics  I love the picture checking out the menu... He is going to be a gorgeous dog, so excited for you. Well worth the wait. Congratulation and welcome to the puppyhood!


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

He was so calm at the restaurant. We wanted to stop and see some family members on the way home but didn't want to meet at a park because he doesn't have all his shots yet. The outdoor restaurant was perfect and he sat on our laps the whole time. That picture really shows what a fabulous profile he will have when he is grown!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to your awesome new Boy!!!! What a sweetie!!!! :--heart::--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so adorable!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations! He's so so cute! Enjoy the puppy days, they pass so so quickly.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Congratulations!! Cooper is gorgeous!!


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I love the picture in the restaurant -- puppy smiles are the best!


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

He is gorgeous! I love his profile also. What restaurant was this?


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Texas Gold said:


> He is gorgeous! I love his profile also. What restaurant was this?


It was Gator's Dockside Grille in Tampa. Our daughter works down the street from there and it was on our way home so we took her to lunch so she could meet Cooper.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Cooper is a very handsome pup.


----------

